# GUI durch Drag&Drop



## Mariell (26. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

gibt es einen Java Compiler (oder IDE) der so ähnlich ist wie die bei Borland c++ oder delphi? 
Also ich mein wo man allein durch drag&drop seine Frames mit Buttons, Editfeldern, etc. zusammenstellen kann. 

Ich selber verwende eclipse, vielleicht gibt es dafür ja eine Erweiterung oder so.

Vielen Dank im vorraus 
Mari


----------



## Sky (26. Mai 2005)

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mai 2005)

http://www.jformdesigner.com


----------



## Pulvertoastman (27. Mai 2005)

Der java Compiler kann das leider nicht. Aber mittlerweile jede IDE. Einige erst durch plugins, wie z.B. eclipse. Wenn du Borlands C++ IDE kennst, wirst du vermutlich auch mit deren IDE für Java schneller zurecht kommen (reine Spekulation)

Schau mal bei http://www.borland.com/products/downloads/download_jbuilder.html

Den JBuilder kannst du in der Foundation Version kostenlos, auch ohne zeitliche Einschränkung der Nutzung, herunterladen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2005)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: NetBeans die gibt jetzt auch mit ApplicationServer 8.1


----------



## Mariell (30. Mai 2005)

Also danke erst mal an alle  :toll: 

Bin schon ganz fleißig dabei JFormDesigner und JBuilder auszuprobieren.
Das plugin von Eclipse nehm ich dann als nächstes in Angriff

Bis denn 
Mari


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jun 2005)

Diesen Monat hat Karl Sonderpreise fürn JFormDesigner: http://www.jformdesigner.com/buy/

Und in der 2.0 Early Access baut er passenderweise immer gerade das rein, was ich brauche. Freue mich schon wenn die Final kommt - dann weiß ich wenigstens dass er sich an das Eclipse-Plugin ranmacht...


----------

